# LGBT+ Fursonas



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey guys, Are there fursona a that identify with the LGBT+ community? I’m just wondering because I have at least one that is, and I’m unsure what to do because I’m worried about someone being offended or that I’d be treated like a pariah. I want advice because I’m new to the whole LGBT+ community because I’ve hardly knew any of it until the last couple weeks.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 6, 2018)

Of course, it's your creation. A lot of people have LGBT+ fursonas or characters, nothin' to fear here!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 6, 2018)

Maybe? If you feel like it's important for the character - then sure.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

I feel that you should be able to feel comfortable with your sexuality and also be able to have a furry based off of that said sexuality.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Of course, it's your creation. A lot of people have LGBT+ fursonas or characters, nothin' to fear here!


I couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 6, 2018)

My fursona is a privileged straight white male


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 6, 2018)

Of course, I dare to say that most fursonas are LGBT since we have a lot of folks that are LGBT themselves. It's your fursona, you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Albinistic (Sep 6, 2018)

People actually are more against non LGBT sonas


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2018)

The furry fandom is incredibly LGBT friendly. C: Most furries are LGBT in some way. 

This particular forum is something of an exception, because there is a small group of users who sometimes make derisive comments about the LGBT community.
But in the wider furry community, people are almost uniformly supportive.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

I honestly haven’t heard much about the LGBT+ community until the last couple weeks. Even then I’m confused, but I’m trying to learn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I honestly haven’t heard much about the LGBT+ community until the last couple weeks. Even then I’m confused, but I’m trying to learn.



Are there any things you're particularly curious about?


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Are there any things you're particularly curious about?


Idk. I just wanna learn what everything means to make sure I get things right. I wanna support  my friends who are the LGBT+ community as an ally (I’m not sure if that’s what I’m called if I support it and unsure if I’m part of the LGBT+ community.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Idk. I just wanna learn what everything means to make sure I get things right. I wanna support  my friends who are the LGBT+ community as an ally (I’m not sure if that’s what I’m called if I support it and unsure if I’m part of the LGBT+ community.)



Yeah 'ally' is a good description of that.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah 'ally' is a good description of that.


Ok. Though I want to understand what they mean. I want to support them in any way.


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Definitely OK!

The whole back-story of my Skunk fursona comes from a kind of fictionalized parody of what it was like, growing up gay, and goes from there. So it's part of my fursona's origin, and still part of his character. 

OK, here's his story:

Simo starts out his life poor, in the Alabama Swamps, sometime in the 1990s.

He gets caught making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by mean ol' preacher Possum when he's 15 or 16. (Simo and Pepper hang out and smoke skunk weed, in Simo's fort, built up outta the water, on stilts. They're kinda bad, in some ways) Pepper is his best friend, but not too bright, and Simo looks out for him at school, and keeps the more aggressive wolves and foxes from picking on him, and spay's 'em when they push him into lockers and stuff. Sometimes, Simo gets in trouble, too, but he's only trying to help.

Well, they get caught and sent away to this pray-away-the-gay prison camp in the Carolina Mountains, run by the evil Rev. Fox, called 'Christ's Cabins', which is surrounded by a very tall 240 volt electric chain-link fence, anchored into concrete, so ya can't dig under it.

Simo and Pepper share bunks in a cabin with a badger-boy who becomes a very close friend with whom they share a ton of mischief, along with a raccoon, who gets sent to the camp after they do. Of course, having all of them in the crazy camp doesn't work at all, and, in fact, has rather the opposite result : P The gang also discovers that mean old Rev. Fox has been taking advantage of some of the boys, not unlike the scandals in the Catholic Church, and so there are elements of social satire at work, as well as adventure, humor and tragedy.

They plot an escape. The raccoon is too scared to go though with it, and stays behind; Simo and The Badger make it but get separated, and Pepper gets shot.

Simo's rebellious, anti-authority streak is hardened by the experience, even though he still manages to be a fun-loving trickster, living on the road, drifting from town to town. He loves watermelons, and often steals them from farmer's fields, and will just crack one open, and gobble it down.

He ends up In Savannah, Georgia for a while, living in an old shipping container, drifts off to Ohio on a train, and lives in an abandoned factory...eventually, he manages to go back to school due to finally convincing the authorities to investigate the evil Rev. Fox and his camp, and becomes a hero for saving those still in it. This earns him a scholarship.

He ends up studying fashion and genetics, and later, starts up his top-secret lab, where he lures the unsuspecting to become....skunks! And here there's a fun-loving, silly sci-fi element that gets introduced, as he transforms dragons into red pandas, wolves into sheep...but, he usually turns them back, after some teasing. Or, they take turns dressing up in silly outfits, wrestling, teasing, and tickling; Simo has never been able to be too serious.

And in his later years, he creates his 'mischief den' a very cozy, elaborate den/home, mostly underground, with many rooms, a study with a fireplace, a kitchen with a breakfast nook that pokes above ground, round shaped, and all windows, living room with nice hardwood floors and rugs, bedroom with a hollow log shaped bed, lots of halls, stairs and levels...and, of course, his personal lab and...er...playspace  Oh, and outside: his watermelon patch.

Simo's a romantic at heart. He still thinks back to the early love he lost, and if had a theme song, it would be this one:


----------



## Peach's (Sep 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My fursona is a privileged straight white male



History books tell of the conquests and exploration of Parrot-Pandas, but don't like to talk of the slavery of Kiwi-Brown Brears, and genocide of the native Ostrich-Black Bears.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

umm itsyour choice but i made my fursona not gay, i make sure to say no homo in AND out of character when i do MalexMale ERP with my bofriend


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Of course it's okay to have an LGBT fursona.

A fursona is a representation of who you are or who you want to be. This includes what you believe in and what you want to see in the world. Some people base their fursona on their religion, culture, a period of history, an inspiring franchise, or simply off something they are fascinated with.

There are no limits, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

@Infrarednexus but it is ok to be a like love gay lizards and lovely listens that's the real question?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> @Infrarednexus but it is ok to be a like love gay lizards and lovely listens that's the real question?









Uhhmmm......what?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Uhhmmm......what?



you said its ok to have LGBT sonas but what about sonas that are with gay lizards> i ask because i get a lot of hate, and


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> you said its ok to have LGBT sonas but what about sonas that are with gay lizards> i ask because i get a lot of hate, and



to clarify, my sona isnt gay (personally)(i dont have a problem with sonas that are though) but he is in dating with a lizard fursona who is bifrucated, but many see it as a GAY relatioonship, as theres two MALES, so they think Gay, even though its 1 Other 1 Bi.. and get a lot of hate for it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> to clarify, my sona isnt gay (personally)(i dont have a problem with sonas that are though) but he is in dating with a lizard fursona who is bifrucated, but many see it as a GAY relatioonship, as theres two MALES, so they think Gay, even though its 1 Other 1 Bi.. and get a lot of hate for it


You shouldn't get hate for something like that. Sorry that you are.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You shouldn't get hate for something like that. Sorry that you are.



well i SHOULNT but thats the word we live in! CRAZY! even other furries who are gay are hating on him! f*ckin haters!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well i SHOULNT but thats the word we live in! CRAZY! even other furries who are gay are hating on him! f*ckin haters!


I feel the need to jump in and say you seem to be twisting things. KMK does not get hate for his sexuality. What he does get hate for though is him being transphobic and having some very anti-gay opinions.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel the need to jump in and say you seem to be twisting things. KMK does not get hate for his sexuality. What he does get hate for though is him being transphobic and having some very anti-gay opinions.



what? kmk doesnt care about trians. but he cares about being bifurcated whichPEOPLE HATE HIM!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well i SHOULNT but thats the word we live in! CRAZY! even other furries who are gay are hating on him! f*ckin haters!


Listen carefully, Ink...

I understand if you are upset, and when love is involved, it becomes pretty emotional. We are only human. However, if you think I will sit down and let you take that frustration and anger out on me, then you are in for a very unpleasant surprise. I'm no therapist, but I'll talk with you if you want. I won't however tolerate this immature and aggressive attitude towards me, from you or anyone else on these forums.

With that said, you are better off taking this anger elsewhere if you can't keep them under control.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Listen carefully, Ink...
> 
> I understand if you are upset, and when love is involved, it becomes pretty emotional. We are only human. However, if you think I will sit down and let you take that frustration and anger out on me, then you are in for a very unpleasant surprise. I'm no therapist, but I'll talk with you if you want. I won't however tolerate this immature and aggressive attitude towards me, from you or anyone else on these forums.
> 
> With that said, you are better off taking these emotions elsewhere if you can't keep them under control.



whay do you think i am being angry to you? do you HATE THE BIFURCATED as well?! unbeliebable.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> whay do you think i am being angry to you? do you HATE THE BIFURCATED as well?! unbeliebable.


There you go being salty again.

I don't hate bifurcated people. I never have and never will. What I do hate is this childish temper tantrum you are throwing since KMK got banned. You are displaying it here in this thread,

and also here as well forums.furaffinity.net: Political exercise Thread

People will get sick of this attitude faster than you think. I'm not dealing with you anymore because I am not ruining a thread someone else made.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> There you go being salty again.
> 
> I don't hate bifurcated people. I never have and never will. What I do hate is this childish temper tantrum you are throwing since KMK got banned. You are displaying it here in this thread,
> 
> ...



you are not a very nice man.  show some respects for the bifurcated and other sexualities. no need to take it out on me and my husband just because you are angry


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2018)

What do you mean by 'bifurcated'?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> What do you mean by 'bifurcated'?



Ok so you have gay (Homosexual likes Same Sex) and Straight (Heterosexual likes Opposite Sex)
well sometimes people are neither and kind of in the middle. Like My Sweet kmk.
He is Bifurcated AKA he does s*x with females and with males.


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel the need to jump in and say you seem to be twisting things. KMK does not get hate for his sexuality. What he does get hate for though is him being transphobic and having some very anti-gay opinions.



I concur with this thought and would add by way of general commentary:

Could Inky take this discussion of how unfair KMK was treated be taken to some other thread, perhaps one dedicated to the topic, instead of derailing the topic the OP presented in this one and others?

This is just getting more and more silly, at this point. If Inky has issues with his BF getting banned, they should be taken up with admin.

I certainly haven't seen any furs here who have an issue with being bisexual. It's not as if some anti-bisexual brigade has been marching about the forums.

Again, though, I don't want to derail this thread, and hope matters can be settled in a place more appropriate to them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Ok so you have gay (Homosexual likes Same Sex) and Straight (Heterosexual likes Opposite Sex)
> well sometimes people are neither and kind of in the middle. Like My Sweet kmk.
> He is Bifurcated AKA he does s*x with females and with males.


Don't you mean bisexual? Or does that word trigger him or something?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Don't you mean bisexual? Or does that word trigger him or something?



i mean bifurcated -_-
and why would he trigger? he is not a gun


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i mean bifurcated -_-
> and why would he trigger? he is not a gun


Thanks for confirming you are a troll to anyone who had any doubts.


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, Are there fursona a that identify with the LGBT+ community? I’m just wondering because I have at least one that is, and I’m unsure what to do because I’m worried about someone being offended or that I’d be treated like a pariah. I want advice because I’m new to the whole LGBT+ community because I’ve hardly knew any of it until the last couple weeks.



The last place where you get problems for having an LGBT character is the Furry community, why? Because It happens that Furries have a massive overrepresentation of Gays and especially Bisexuals. The first time I heard about Furries was through my Ex-Boyfriend who was one and introduced me to some of his Friends, almost all BI. It's just a very welcoming community and I think that's something that resonates with LGBT anyways.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 6, 2018)

Let’s bring the topic back to what it was talking about, and not an arguement please,

Of course it’s  okay to have a lgbtq+ sona! It’s your character, your choice! The possibilities are endless! Don’t let anyone tell you how to do it!


----------



## alphienya (Sep 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Hey guys, Are there fursona a that identify with the LGBT+ community? I’m just wondering because I have at least one that is, and I’m unsure what to do because I’m worried about someone being offended or that I’d be treated like a pariah. I want advice because I’m new to the whole LGBT+ community because I’ve hardly knew any of it until the last couple weeks.



There's nothing wrong with having a LGBT+ sona, just as there's nothing wrong with experimenting with and figuring out your personal identity. A good amount of furs around the community are LGBT+ and I'm sure they wouldn't have a problem with you having a LGBT+ fursona, myself included (speaking as a pan trans man with a sona that matches)!

If you have any questions about anything, I'll be more than happy to answer them to the best of my ability if you'd like. My DMs are always open if you need someone to talk to!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 6, 2018)

Peebes said:


> History books tell of the conquests and exploration of Parrot-Pandas, but don't like to talk of the slavery of Kiwi-Brown Brears, and genocide of the native Ostrich-Black Bears.


Kiwis are fruits :V


----------



## Troj (Sep 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I honestly haven’t heard much about the LGBT+ community until the last couple weeks. Even then I’m confused, but I’m trying to learn.



Around two-thirds of furries fall under the LGBTQ+ umbrella, so you'll have plenty of opportunities to learn for sure. 

I'm perfectly fine with "allies" making LGBTQ+ fursonas, as long as they are considerate, kind, and thoughtful about it.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Ok so you have gay (Homosexual likes Same Sex) and Straight (Heterosexual likes Opposite Sex)
> well sometimes people are neither and kind of in the middle. Like My Sweet kmk.
> He is Bifurcated AKA he does s*x with females and with males.


Oh, so that’s what it means. Honestly I tend to prefer things to be pg-13 if possible. I’m new to all this stuff.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> The last place where you get problems for having an LGBT character is the Furry community, why? Because It happens that Furries have a massive overrepresentation of Gays and especially Bisexuals. The first time I heard about Furries was through my Ex-Boyfriend who was one and introduced me to some of his Friends, almost all BI. It's just a very welcoming community and I think that's something that resonates with LGBT anyways.


I just don’t have many friends who accept me for being a furry. I accept others for who they are, and yet I have a hard time feeling accepted. I hope be soon, but it’s difficult when others assume the bad things about furries and then disregard judgement for a lot of other things. I don’t understand it.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 7, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Oh, so that’s what it means. Honestly I tend to prefer things to be pg-13 if possible. I’m new to all this stuff.



First of all - No, that's not at all what that word means:

***

bi·fur·cate
_verb_
past tense: *bifurcated*; past participle: *bifurcated*
ˈbīfərˌkāt/

divide into two branches or forks.
"just below Cairo the river bifurcates"
***

So don't let that person fool you. Nobody's getting cut in half.

"Bisexual" means sexually attracted to both men and women. There's also "Pansexual," which is attracted to anyone without even considering gender - a subtle distinction allowing for plenty of overlap, but a distinction nontheless. It's easy to see but hard to describe.

I am technically an ally myself (even though my sexuality and identity is a tiny bit more nuanced, "straight-CIS" is still the closest at the end of the day), so I can't comfortably give you much information as to what would or wouldn't be okay. I will however state that if you're going to have a fursona with a different sexuality/identity than yourself (or use it to explore whether or not you might be) then you must be very very careful to not stereotype and act a certain way because "that's how they act". Asking like this is a good first step and the more people you interact with the more you'll understand.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 7, 2018)

David Drake said:


> First of all - No, that's not at all what that word means:
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Ok. I have a few friends in the LGBT+ community, and I want to add my fursonas’ preferences after the fact basically. So far I have 1 bi, 1 pan, 2 a, 2 straight I think, and one is queer.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 7, 2018)

David Drake said:


> First of all - No, that's not at all what that word means:
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


I also thought bifurcated was a new furry term. I haven’t read up on these things.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 7, 2018)

As long as you’re not a jerk about it no I think it’s fine. For the reasons you stated? Na I think That is a good reason to want an LGBTAQ+ character.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Sep 7, 2018)

Well yeah. There's fursonas that are walking rainbows


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 7, 2018)

David Drake said:


> First of all - No, that's not at all what that word means:
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Umm excuse me but i wasn't wrong. @KILL.MAIM.KILL 's sexuality is still bifurcated. It's split into two, it forks, it doesnt go down one path it goes down too.

Who are you to tell him what he can and cant identify as


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Umm excuse me but i wasn't wrong. @KILL.MAIM.KILL 's sexuality is still bifurcated. It's split into two, it forks, it doesnt go down one path it goes down too.
> 
> Who are you to tell him what he can and cant identify as


I still don’t understand what you mean, I’m sorry.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Sep 7, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I still don’t understand what you mean, I’m sorry.


We're right there with you with your confusion


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 8, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I still don’t understand what you mean, I’m sorry.


Eh. Don't worry. This guy is just a troll and an alt of KMK. He's been banned I think so I wouldn't worry about him anymore.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 8, 2018)

So long as you're not a dick about it, you can make your characters anything you want. They're yours, go nuts. Like, it's bad form to make you sona entirely out of bad gay stereotypes, but just being gay or bi or trans etc isn't an awful thing to do.

I'm bi, my sona is pan, and I have characters who are straight and ace. If you're worried about doing lgbtqia people justice, then ask your friends for feedback.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok. 


Ovi the Dragon said:


> Eh. Don't worry. This guy is just a troll and an alt of KMK. He's been banned I think so I wouldn't worry about him anymore.


I just wanna understand what he meant.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 8, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> So long as you're not a dick about it, you can make your characters anything you want. They're yours, go nuts. Like, it's bad form to make you sona entirely out of bad gay stereotypes, but just being gay or bi or trans etc isn't an awful thing to do.
> 
> I'm bi, my sona is pan, and I have characters who are straight and ace. If you're worried about doing lgbtqia people justice, then ask your friends for feedback.


I just don’t wanna be taken as offensive. I’m also trying to figure out what everything is so I don’t be taken as offensive.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 8, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I just don’t wanna be taken as offensive. I’m also trying to figure out what everything is so I don’t be taken as offensive.


That is perfectly fine. You shouldn't be seen as offensive just for having a gay character. 

A good rule is to treat your character as a person first and sexuality second. Lgbtqia people are just that, people. They love who they love and identify how they identify, but otherwise they're just like anyone else.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

ZaraphayxRedux said:


> THis is a striahgt christian fandom queers get out


Can one be Christian and support or be in the LGBT+ community?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Can one be Christian and support or be in the LGBT+ community?



Of course.

Anybody who values love as the most important part of Christianity should support the LGBT community.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Of course.
> 
> Anybody who values love as the most important part of Christianity should support the LGBT community.


Ok. Cuz my family, one of my friends, and her family don’t think so. They still think being a furry is a sin.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Ok. Cuz my family, one of my friends, and her family don’t think so. *They still think being a furry is a sin.*



Oh my goodness that's hilarious. x3 

I'm sure that, if there is a God, they have more important things to concern themselves with than whether you're a furry.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh my goodness that's hilarious. x3
> 
> I'm sure that, if there is a God, they have more important things to concern themselves with than whether you're a furry.


Who knows. I basically ended up being ashamed of myself until recently where they can’t judge me for the most part.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Isnt there a verse in the bible that it's sinful to worship half beasts?

wait... so the bible says there is such a thing as half human, half beast

GUYS! GOD SAID THERE ARE REAL FURRIES!


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

As someone who is apart of that community, an LGBT character wouldn't be offensive at all! 

My character is a big fat lesbian aromantic. I'm neither of those things (I'm pansexual and SUPER romantic), but for whatever reason my fursona is, so there's that!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2018)

You're new around here, aren't you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2018)

Just wanted to drop off some my birds for this occasion, before I leave this thread alone.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You're new around here, aren't you?


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Isnt there a verse in the bible that it's sinful to worship half beasts?
> 
> wait... so the bible says there is such a thing as half human, half beast
> 
> GUYS! GOD SAID THERE ARE REAL FURRIES!


I had no idea that was a thing. Though yeah I have no idea what I’m doing and just want help with all the things.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

My sona is gay because I am mostly too so it's nothing I ever even considered.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 12, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> My sona is gay because I am mostly too so it's nothing I ever even considered.


Ah ok. How does one know they are part of the LGBT+ community unless they’re an ally?


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 12, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Ah ok. How does one know they are part of the LGBT+ community unless they’re an ally?



I don't really understand the question but I wouldn't know the answer anyway since despite being gay I don't really consider myself being part of any artificial "LGBT-community" I've given no consent for joining.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 12, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> I don't really understand the question but I wouldn't know the answer anyway since despite being gay I don't really consider myself being part of any artificial "LGBT-community" I've given no consent for joining.


Ah, ok. I kinda wanna figure out everything since I have no clue what anything really means.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 12, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Ah, ok. I kinda wanna figure out everything since I have no clue what anything really means.



I don't really know either. I just love my boyfriend and for me that is honestly it.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 12, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> I don't really understand the question but I wouldn't know the answer anyway since despite being gay I don't really consider myself being part of any artificial "LGBT-community" I've given no consent for joining.


Ah, ok. 


Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> I don't really know either. I just love my boyfriend and for me that is honestly it.


Awww. That’s so sweet. I support you in any way as long as it won’t cause harm to others.


----------

